# Pictures close to home



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2015)

I lived in Bandon, OR for years, and I never saw Wizard's Hat this way, love it!  I saw it on FB but not sure who shot the photo. Monte Von Struck posted it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2015)

Great Scot!  Great shot! ...with a bird on top!


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2015)

That is STUNNING!


----------

